# Weak Start



## nissanpirate (Dec 20, 2003)

I have an '02 spec V and ever since ive had it, it never started right up every time. I figured it was the battery and then i left my lights on for about 5 hours but luckly i made it home only for it to not start worth a damn right before i had to go to work. I changed the battery and still nothing. Towed it down to nissan for warranty and got a new starter so now it starts but sometimes it takes a while. The starter seems to crank fine but the engine doesn't fire up for about 10 seconds sometimes...anyone know what it might be?...ECU, plugs...?


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Any SES light? Could be anything.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

1YellowSpecV said:


> Any SES light? Could be anything.


Look up top for the sticky about crank angle sensor recall. That may be it. 

My car does that every once in a while when it is hot outside. 

U might also wanna try turning the key to ACC, holding it there maybe 5 sec and then start it up. See if that helps it start up right away. :cheers:


----------



## nissanpirate (Dec 20, 2003)

ok thanks


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Theres a pending recall for the cold start problem.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

7SPEED said:


> U might also wanna try turning the key to ACC, holding it there maybe 5 sec and then start it up. See if that helps it start up right away. :cheers:


I cant stress enought how much you need to do this, cold or hot, the fuel pump needs a few seconds to deliver the fuel to the engine.


----------



## nissanpirate (Dec 20, 2003)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> I cant stress enought how much you need to do this, cold or hot, the fuel pump needs a few seconds to deliver the fuel to the engine.


thanks for the advice


----------

